# Someone help me with a diet plan?! :(



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

Really struggling to make up a plan for myself if someone could help me I would consider paying you if you help me out

i currently just normally have chicken and rice steak etc but need help

if you can that would be great


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

I've seen people recommend @solidcecil around here. Maybe he can help? 

It's not so hard really tbh mate. Are you cutting or bulking? How many calories are you going for?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

How much do you weigh? Age height activity levels etcc?

Bulking? Aiming for lean or just massive?

Google BMR work out yours and go from there

Myfitnesspal is a useful app for tracking what you eat


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

DanishM said:


> I've seen people recommend @solidcecil around here. Maybe he can help?
> 
> It's not so hard really tbh mate. Are you cutting or bulking? How many calories are you going for?


I've got that fitness pal thing and it says I need 2900 calories a day and I'm 18 I weigh 80kg and Is cutting just like to show your muscles more and less body fat?


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

mrwright said:


> How much do you weigh? Age height activity levels etcc?
> 
> Bulking? Aiming for lean or just massive?
> 
> ...


I'm 18 I weigh 80kg and I'm just trying to show muscles more I have bulked in the past but want to get more definition


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

ReissDench said:


> I've got that fitness pal thing and it says I need 2900 calories a day and I'm 18 I weigh 80kg and Is cutting just like to show your muscles more and less body fat?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/164237-diet-formula-work-out-bmr-bulk-cut-calories-macros.html

Read and write what the numbers are


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

DanishM said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/164237-diet-formula-work-out-bmr-bulk-cut-calories-macros.html
> 
> Read and write what the numbers are


I've looked at those mate it just confuses the hell out of me  that's why I'd literally pay for someone just to help me


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

ReissDench said:


> I've looked at those mate it just confuses the hell out of me  that's why I'd literally pay for someone just to help me


Read it over and over till you understand!  At some point you'll have to understand it, if you don't want to keep paying for them over and over.

Try to make a meal plan where you include how many grams of what and the macros of them. Post it in a thread and I'm sure that more people will be willing to help for free. If you need some ideas, try to make a site search so you can see examples of meal plans and what critique they have gotten.

If you're looking for the easy way out, paying somebody, then I'm sure people are here to help you for money. Try to send Cecil a message - I have no idea what the different people are charging though.


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

DanishM said:


> Read it over and over till you understand!  At some point you'll have to understand it, if you don't want to keep paying for them over and over.
> 
> Try to make a meal plan where you include how many grams of what and the macros of them. Post it in a thread and I'm sure that more people will be willing to help for free. If you need some ideas, try to make a site search so you can see examples of meal plans and what critique they have gotten.
> 
> If you're looking for the easy way out, paying somebody, then I'm sure people are here to help you for money. Try to send Cecil a message - I have no idea what the different people are charging though.


But the whole macros thing man like wtf even is that!  it's so confusing I just want to punch the screen


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

ReissDench said:


> But the whole macros thing man like wtf even is that!  it's so confusing I just want to punch the screen


Macro nutrients - that's probably the most simple thing mate! :lol: Protein, carbs and fat. Usually people suggest going 40/40/20% on them (you must have read that somewhere!)


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

DanishM said:


> Macro nutrients - that's probably the most simple thing mate! :lol: Protein, carbs and fat. Usually people suggest going 40/40/20% on them (you must have read that somewhere!)


Yes but I wouldn't have a clue on how to work that out mate! Please help me


----------



## Nutritionman (Feb 22, 2014)

Post your height, age, weight, occupation and how many times you work out per week (state what it is; weights,cardio etc.) and I'll do all you macros for you.


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

Nutritionman said:


> Post your height, age, weight, occupation and how many times you work out per week (state what it is; weights,cardio etc.) and I'll do all you macros for you.


Height 6ft 3. Weight 80kg occupation Student . Train 5-6 times a week cardio once a week and weight training different muscle groups on different days


----------



## Nutritionman (Feb 22, 2014)

ReissDench said:


> Height 6ft 3. Weight 80kg occupation Student . Train 5-6 times a week cardio once a week and weight training different muscle groups on different days


What's your age mate?


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

Nutritionman said:


> What's your age mate?


I'm 18 mate


----------



## Nutritionman (Feb 22, 2014)

Here is your current BMR and your energy expenditure. Consuming this amount would keep you where you are, also known as maintenance.

BMR= 1992.58

Energy Expenditure (Training Days) = 3088.499

Energy expenditure (Non-Training Days) = 2391.096

Depending on your relative exercise intensity and who works out your energy expenditure, these figures may be slightly higher or lower. In my experience people tend to over report how active they are so I've used an activity level of 1.55 (if you want me to explain this in further detail I will, but I don't think it's important unless my recommendations fail to work).

*Gaining Weight** (Bulking)*

*
*

Personally I like a calorie surplus of about 300kcal. Some people suggest a minimum of 500kcal for a surplus but in reality it's up to you - providing your chosen surplus is making you gain weight.

Therefore:

Training Days = 3388.49 kcal

Non-Training Days = 2691.096 kcal

Note* When bulking I always use a higher carbohydrate percentage then when maintaining or cutting.

*Calories From Macros (Training Days)*

*
*

Protein = 704kcal

Carbohydrates = 1920 kcal

Fats = 764kcal

*Grams of Macronutrients/Day (Training Days)*

*
*

Protein = 176g/day

Carbohydrates = 480g/day

Fats= 85g/day

*Calories from Macros (Non-Training Days)*

*
*

Protein = 704kcal

Carbohydrates = 1528kcal

Fat = 459kcal

*Grams of Macronutrients/Day (Non-Training Days)*

*
*

Protein = 176g/day

Carbohydrates = 382g/day

Fats = 51g/day

I've decided to use 2 grams of protein per kg of bodyweight. Some people use more, others less&#8230;That in itself could become a major discussion so just go with 2g/kg and experiment later on with different values if you want.

*How to Translate These Values In to Food*

*
*

First thing you need to do is buy some digital scales!

So you've got scales and you know your macros, the next step is to translate that into real food. All food is broken down per 100 grams. Obviously you won't be eating every piece of food in 100g portions so you'll have to start doing some maths yourself&#8230;Sorry if that sounds patronising, I don't intend it to.

To find out how much protein, carbohydrates and fats are in your food there are two ways:

Read the label.

OR

Use food compositions that are already known.

Obviously non processed foods like a packet of chicken won't tell you its nutritional breakdown on the packet (not common in the UK at least).

There are two very useful nutrition reference tools you can use. I'm not sure about linking policies in this forum because I'm new so google them yourself:

McCance and Widdowson's composition of foods (Very accurate. All UK food. VERY hard to use)

OR

NutritionData (Very easy to use. USA based, but the values are very similar).

Now that you know your macros, you can weigh out your food per portion and use the two reference tools I mentioned to figure out exactly how much protein, carbohydrates and fats are in everything you eat!

Hope this helps bossman,

Jordan.


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

Nutritionman said:


> Here is your current BMR and your energy expenditure. Consuming this amount would keep you where you are, also known as maintenance.
> 
> BMR= 1992.58
> 
> ...


That was so helpful mate! Seriously helped out a lot but at the end where you said to measure out the food how do I measure it out? How can I know how much I'm eating?


----------



## Nutritionman (Feb 22, 2014)

Ok let's use protein as an example and use some imaginary values.

We know you need 176g of protein a day.

Let's pretend 100g of chicken breast has 88g of protein in it.

From this you now know that to hit the amount of protein you need daily, you'd have to eat two chicken breasts.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Nutritionman said:



> Here is your current BMR and your energy expenditure. Consuming this amount would keep you where you are, also known as maintenance.
> 
> BMR= 1992.58
> 
> ...


Mate that#s great you have helped this lad out

with all this info

Good to see people out there willing help when someone needs it

Could u do me a favour and calculate same for my BMR and macros for bulking and cutting

Ive been in this game a while now but still useless when it comes to the calculations

33 age

15.5 stone weight 215 lbs

183cm tall

train 5 days a week with weds and sun off

sitting at around 10%- BF atm

On AAS and GH cycle

Would really appreciate this man


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

OMG this is going to get messy !!!!!!


----------



## Nutritionman (Feb 22, 2014)

Dazarms said:


> Mate that#s great you have helped this lad out
> 
> with all this info
> 
> ...


I'll gladly do your calculations...I joined these forums to help develop my professional practice anyway so I don't mind! Send me a PM tomorrow and I'll do it for you...I'll forget otherwise.


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Nutritionman said:


> I'll gladly do your calculations...I joined these forums to help develop my professional practice anyway so I don't mind! Send me a PM tomorrow and I'll do it for you...I'll forget otherwise.


ok mate will do

Appreciate that

Im just useless with all the calculations and aim this year is to achieve as much muscle as possible while keeping bf low

I normaly would do a clean bulk ( I dont like to call it bulk tho as I prefer lean gains ) on say 4,000 cals

When trying to get diced up and bring more cuts in ill carb cycle low,medium,high days with a reefeed day chucked in

I weigh everything for macros

always have

just when it comes to me numbers and working out what I need exactly im not much good at it


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

Nutritionman said:


> Ok let's use protein as an example and use some imaginary values.
> 
> We know you need 176g of protein a day.
> 
> ...


Yes mate but how would I work out how much 100g of chicken is? Like how many pieces etc


----------



## Nutritionman (Feb 22, 2014)

You'd put a piece of chicken on your scales and see how much it weighs.


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

ReissDench said:


> Yes mate but how would I work out how much 100g of chicken is? Like how many pieces etc


Mate u need to buy a set of scales to weigh ur food

thats how u will no

scales can get from tesco,asda, other supermarkets for like 7 quid

Then just cut up a chicken breast trim the excess fat from it and weigh in on the scales

for an example 250g portion chicken breast = 60g protein

most meat at 250g weighed raw is going give u 60g protein

best sources protein use are

Chicken, Turkey breast, Extra lean/Lean Mince, Sirlon Steak, Eggs whites , fish salmon/tuna, protein powder


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

Dazarms said:


> Mate u need to buy a set of scales to weigh ur food
> 
> thats how u will no
> 
> ...


Great mate thanks  so if I needed 176g a day I'd need to eat like 3 chicken breats if they have like 60g protein each?


----------



## Nutritionman (Feb 22, 2014)

Yes but only of those 3 chicken breasts weighed 250g each.

You don't want to be consuming more than 27 grams of protein per meal.


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

Nutritionman said:


> Yes but only of those 3 chicken breasts weighed 250g each.
> 
> You don't want to be consuming more than 27 grams of protein per meal.


Ok mate would you actually be able to help me out with writing a diet plan with all this information?


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Nutritionman said:


> Yes but only of those 3 chicken breasts weighed 250g each.
> 
> You don't want to be consuming more than *27 grams* of protein per meal.


How'd you come to that conclusion? :tongue:


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

ReissDench said:


> Ok mate would you actually be able to help me out with writing a diet plan with all this information?


Jesus dude, all you got to do now is add another 500 calories to what your already eating.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

DanishM said:


> How'd you come to that conclusion? :tongue:


X2


----------



## Nutritionman (Feb 22, 2014)

I'll be honest mate the answer is no...not for free at least. I didn't come to these forums to try and earn money so I don't want it to seem like I'm attempting to take advantage of someone who isn't clued up on nutrition but a bespoke diet plan takes hours to write, or at least mine do.

I came to these forums to develop my practice as a nutritionist and so things like general advice and quick calculations I don't mind doing, but bespoke meal plans are a different ball game... sorry mate!

Try and develop your own diet first, speak to other members, people in your gym etc.

If you've tried all that and still cannot sort your diet out then message me. AGAIN, Before paying someone you should really try to develop your own practice first, but feel free to PM me! :thumb:


----------



## Nutritionman (Feb 22, 2014)

DanishM said:


> How'd you come to that conclusion? :tongue:


Hey man,

Because typically the body can digest protein at 0.33 grams of protein/kg body mass/meal. As always there are people who exist outside of the literature so it's not concrete, but it's a great guide, especially for people who aren't long term high protein consumers.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Nutritionman said:


> I'll be honest mate the answer is no...not for free at least. I didn't come to these forums to try and earn money so I don't want it to seem like I'm attempting to take advantage of someone who isn't clued up on nutrition but a bespoke diet plan takes hours to write, or at least mine do.
> 
> I came to these forums to develop my practice as a nutritionist and so things like general advice and quick calculations I don't mind doing, but bespoke meal plans are a different ball game... sorry mate!
> 
> ...


Short of eat the food for him, I think you've done plenty for him mate. Op must take a little responsibility.

I can see your inbox filling up by the way bud


----------



## Nutritionman (Feb 22, 2014)

fastcar_uk said:


> Short of eat the food for him, I think you've done plenty for him mate. Op must take a little responsibility.
> 
> I can see your inbox filling up by the way bud


HAHA! Yeah some people would literally have you eat the food for them. It's great that he's on the journey though...That's the most important thing!


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Nutritionman said:


> Hey man,
> 
> Because typically the body can digest protein at 0.33 grams of protein/kg body mass/meal. As always there are people who exist outside of the literature so it's not concrete, but it's a great guide, especially for people who aren't long term high protein consumers.


Fair play to you for helping the OP I respect that fully. But honestly the ratios you mentioned above? do you have any proof to this, any studies etc?

you say per meal. but what if I someone eats a meal every hour? same amount of protein digested? or what happens if he goes over the 27g? does the protein turn to fat or wasted?

sorry if I come across if im having a dig. Don't want to start an argument, Just seems flawed. If you can prove me and many others that will agree wrong however than that's cool.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

countrybumpkin said:


> Fair play to you for helping the OP I respect that fully. But honestly the ratios you mentioned above? do you have any proof to this, any studies etc?
> 
> you say per meal. but what if I someone eats a meal every hour? same amount of protein digested? or what happens if he goes over the 27g? does the protein turn to fat or wasted?
> 
> sorry if I come across if im having a dig. Don't want to start an argument, Just seems flawed. If you can prove me and many others that will agree wrong however than that's cool.


Excellent question.

The nutritionalist I'm using says this is just bro science. He teaches boxers army men competing bbers ( is one himself) he's well respected in his field so I'm more than interested in this answer.


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

ReissDench said:


> Ok mate would you actually be able to help me out with writing a diet plan with all this information?


you want to aim for

1.5g to 2g protein mate per pound ur body weight

2g carbs

and around 60g fat - EFA essential fats

These would be good numbers start from for gaining lean muscle

so whatever ur weight is in pounds

u need to X 1.5g protein X your weight in lbs

for example I am 215 lbs so 1.5g protein for me X my weight 215lbs gives 322g protein

That 322g protein would be my Protein Macros for the day , my target to reach

u get all that part mate


----------



## Nutritionman (Feb 22, 2014)

countrybumpkin said:


> Fair play to you for helping the OP I respect that fully. But honestly the ratios you mentioned above? do you have any proof to this, any studies etc?
> 
> you say per meal. but what if I someone eats a meal every hour? same amount of protein digested? or what happens if he goes over the 27g? does the protein turn to fat or wasted?
> 
> sorry if I come across if im having a dig. Don't want to start an argument, Just seems flawed. If you can prove me and many others that will agree wrong however than that's cool.


There is some proof somewhere...You're gonna have to let me dig it out though, I've got the paper somewhere. I also got told the same advice from Martin McDonald (GB weighlifting's nutritionist)

Any excess protein is wasted. Our bodies can't store protein (apart from a VERY small amino acid pool). It's removed from the body via a process called deamination, at which point part of the protein skeleton CAN be used to form new carbohydrates (via gluconeogenesis) but we're getting a bit deep there lol!

With regards to your eating meals every hour - that's very interesting. There are some new studies coming out (again I don't have the names to hand) about something called 'protein pulsing', which is the idea of taking in your protein in intervals or 'pulses' to fully maximize muscle protein synthesis...again you can google it, pretty interesting stuff.

Don't worry about coming across like you're having a dig, I'd much prefer you be critical towards science...otherwise you'd listen to people in Holland and Barrett :laugh:

I'd like to clarify that it's 0.33 grams of protein per kg of bodyweight per meal. NOT 27g per meal for everyone...he weighs 80kg


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Nutritionman said:


> Hey man,
> 
> Because typically the body can digest protein at 0.33 grams of protein/kg body mass/meal. As always there are people who exist outside of the literature so it's not concrete, but it's a great guide, especially for people who aren't long term high protein consumers.


Id agree with this based on a natural guy

but a guy on AAS like myself can get away and needs much more

I shoot for 2g protein per 215lbs my weight

so around 430g protein a day

each meal had 60g protein per meal in meat

but this was when I was cutting and carbs were low end

now ive dropped protein to 380g day just over 1.5 g per lb my weight

i get in around 50g protein or 55g per meal

AAS allows more protein synthesis as do things like T3/T4 wont turn u fat eating more protein


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Nutritionman said:


> There is some proof somewhere...You're gonna have to let me dig it out though, I've got the paper somewhere. I also got told the same advice from Martin McDonald (GB weighlifting's nutritionist)
> 
> Any excess protein is wasted. Our bodies can't store protein (apart from a VERY small amino acid pool). It's removed from the body via a process called deamination, at which point part of the protein skeleton CAN be used to form new carbohydrates (via gluconeogenesis) but we're getting a bit deep there lol!
> 
> ...


I'm no expert but how the hell would you get 300g of protein in a day then, 10 meals a day???

Can't buy this one I'm afraid.


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

fastcar_uk said:


> I'm no expert but how the hell would you get 300g of protein in a day then, 10 meals a day???
> 
> Can't buy this one I'm afraid.


This is exactly why I asked my questions above. Personally i've never bought into the 'X amount of protein can only be digested in Y amount of time'. But if there genuinely are LEGIT studies on this, specifically on the idea of 'protein pulsing' mentioned above then I'd be very interested. It may not be very practical for the average man to ingest the exact amount of protein needed at certain intervals to maximise protein synthesis. But it's definitely something cool to think about.


----------



## Nutritionman (Feb 22, 2014)

Okay so if someone is consuming 300g of protein can we assume they weigh at least 136kg? (@ 2g protein/kg bodyweight)

If so then at that body weight they'd be able to digest/absorb 44g of protein per meal (@0.33g protein/kg bodyweight/meal) which equals roughly about 6 meals a day...and that's without protein shakes.


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Nutritionman said:


> I'd like to clarify that it's 0.33 grams of protein per kg of bodyweight per meal. NOT 27g per meal for everyone...he weighs 80kg


But for the OP weighing 80kg would it REALLY be 27g per meal? or less, seeing as he may weigh 80kg but some of that is undoubtedly body fat. Do you see where I'm coming from?


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

countrybumpkin said:


> But for the OP weighing 80kg would it REALLY be 27g per meal? or less, seeing as he may weigh 80kg but some of that is undoubtedly body fat. Do you see where I'm coming from?


If the op simply sorts his macros out in the correct ratios and amounts, his body will do the rest, wether he eats 3 or 4 meals a day won't matter. 3000cals a day is 3000cals day


----------



## Nutritionman (Feb 22, 2014)

Yup! Totally see where you're coming from. Merkle man has also shown the polar opposite in the French study so like I said earlier, nothing is concrete and people exist outside of literature all the time. I do have the study somewhere so it looks like I'm going to have to find it. Hopefully my calculations have answered the 300g question though.

Just found the study whilst typing and can't be bothered editing. It's by Stuart Phillips (world leading protein researcher) and it can be found on the Gatorade sports science exchange website.


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

fastcar_uk said:


> If the op simply sorts his macros out in the correct ratios and amounts, his body will do the rest, wether he eats 3 or 4 meals a day won't matter. 3000cals a day is 3000cals day


I know, I know, was just using him as an example :tongue:


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Nutritionman said:


> Yup! Totally see where you're coming from. Merkle man has also shown the polar opposite in the French study so like I said earlier, nothing is concrete and people exist outside of literature all the time. I do have the study somewhere so it looks like I'm going to have to find it. Hopefully my calculations have answered the 300g question though.
> 
> Just found the study whilst typing and can't be bothered editing. It's by Stuart Phillips (world leading protein researcher) and it can be found on the Gatorade sports science exchange website.


Thanks, will favourite it and read in the morning :thumb:


----------



## Nutritionman (Feb 22, 2014)

Man what a great forum...never expected such good discussion.

From a thermodynamic standpoint 3000kcal a day is 3000kcal a day. From a stimulating muscle protein synthesis (MPS) standpoint it's more complicated than that. People assume that more protein in general = more MPS in general but that's not the case.


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Nutritionman said:


> Okay so if someone is consuming 300g of protein can we assume they weigh at least 136kg? (@ 2g protein/kg bodyweight)
> 
> If so then at that body weight they'd be able to digest/absorb 44g of protein per meal (@0.33g protein/kg bodyweight/meal) which equals roughly about 6 meals a day...and that's without protein shakes.


I consume 350-380 per day

on train days

And I weigh 95kg that's 15.5 stone

I keep carbs around 350-400 on train days and on non train days carbs are droppd down 100g

And I boost my fats right up

Train day cals are around 4,000 Kcals

non train day are 3,100 Kcals

I belive I eat enough protein for me

its never made me fat eating 380g protein

I belive due to AAS I am on I can utilse more protein and have ate this way for years now


----------



## Nutritionman (Feb 22, 2014)

350g of protein at 95kg bodyweigt!!! WHAT A BEAST!


----------



## Nutritionman (Feb 22, 2014)

http://www.gssiweb.org/Article/sse-107-protein-consumption-and-resistance-exercise-maximizing-anabolic-potential

Here's the link peeps.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Nutritionman said:


> Man what a great forum...never expected such good discussion.
> 
> From a thermodynamic standpoint 3000kcal a day is 3000kcal a day. From a stimulating muscle protein synthesis (MPS) standpoint it's more complicated than that. People assume that more protein in general = more MPS in general but that's not the case.


Great to have you here voicing your opinion/way of seeing it!


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Nutritionman said:


> Man what a great forum...never expected such good discussion.
> 
> From a thermodynamic standpoint 3000kcal a day is 3000kcal a day. From a stimulating muscle protein synthesis (MPS) standpoint it's more complicated than that. People assume that more protein in general = more MPS in general but that's not the case.


No... But more protein is better than less. Four good balanced meals a day when taking into account digestion will be ample for 99% of people as @Dazarms correctly points out that the use of aas will greatly enhance protein synthesis therefore more protein can be consumed.

A lot of the nutritional study's are done on athletes or non aas users so many don't apply.

Thanks for your input anyway, enjoy the debate:thumb:


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Nutritionman said:


> 350g of protein at 95kg bodyweigt!!! WHAT A BEAST!


Ha Not fully a beast yet

all work in progress and wont be happy till im on that stage compeiting at 215lbs 4% BF looking full solid and dense and vascular as hell!

380g protein for my weight works out at like 1.7g per lb my bodyweight

I keep carbs moderate to high train days for BIG body parts like back and legs

then lower carbs a tad on chest , shoulders, arms day

and on non training days I drop carbs in half... and boost up fats as I dont need the carbs while off the gym

I also can feel more energetic on higher fats. sleep better and look more full and pumped and dry

But if I up carbs to much then just get bloated and look more watery

so I def think heatlhy fats on higher scale are better than higher carbs low fat


----------



## Nutritionman (Feb 22, 2014)

fastcar_uk said:


> No... But more protein is better than less. Four good balanced meals a day when taking into account digestion will be ample for 99% of people as @Dazarms correctly points out that the use of aas will greatly enhance protein synthesis therefore more protein can be consumed.
> 
> A lot of the nutritional study's are done on athletes or non aas users so many don't apply.
> 
> Thanks for your input anyway, enjoy the debate:thumb:


Great point about the AAS.


----------



## Xelibrium (May 7, 2013)

whats a diet plan? isnt this bulking season :thumb:


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Xelibrium said:


> whats a diet plan? isnt this bulking season :thumb:


Bulking season mate it will be summer before we no it!

It's almost March then just 8 more weeks and nice weather starts around May

PLuss bulking is old school man

lean gains year round I say


----------



## Xelibrium (May 7, 2013)

Dazarms said:


> Bulking season mate it will be summer before we no it!
> 
> It's almost March then just 8 more weeks and nice weather starts around May
> 
> ...


Haha not when your my weight its eat everything in sight year i dropped too much weight due to "Strep throat".

Lean gains does sound abit more tough tho :cool2:


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Nutritionman said:


> Great point about the AAS.


mate cant PM you as your newbie trainer

u have to have posted so many threads I think before PM works for u

Wanted ur calculations for myself

could u pop them on here if u have time tonight or tomorrow

again greatly appreciate it like


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Xelibrium said:


> Haha not when your my weight its eat everything in sight year i dropped too much weight due to "Strep throat".
> 
> Lean gains does sound abit more tough tho :cool2:


keeping bf 10% or under year round aint that tough like

I maintain 10% or just under and I eat like a beast and its not all perfect clean

95% is clean but do allow myself the odd treat like

and no cardio I dont bother unless want really get BF down more

Diet and weights keep me lean enough and Gear

plus then the lasses flock to u more so when lean but BIG at same time !


----------



## Nutritionman (Feb 22, 2014)

Dazarms said:


> mate cant PM you as your newbie trainer
> 
> u have to have posted so many threads I think before PM works for u
> 
> ...


Yeah I'll do them tomorrow mate.


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Nutritionman said:


> Yeah I'll do them tomorrow mate.


Cheers mate

SO im 95kg

10-11% bf atm

183 cm tall

33 years old

on AAS cycle also

prop,tren,mast, anavar and GH/slin

work in office 9 til 5

train 4 days a week one week

then 5 days week after

then back to 4

and so on..

no cardo is done atm

I only bring cardio in when I want get bf down under 8%

Diet and intense weight training and AAS all keep me lean while big


----------



## Xelibrium (May 7, 2013)

Dazarms said:


> keeping bf 10% or under year round aint that tough like
> 
> I maintain 10% or just under and I eat like a beast and its not all perfect clean
> 
> ...


True true :/ shame i lack the gear or id be much happier and g2g


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

DanishM said:


> Great to have you here voicing your opinion/way of seeing it!


So with every meal I need to be weighing out each chicken breast and rice to make sure I hit 176kg of protein a day?


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

ReissDench said:


> So with every meal I need to be weighing out each chicken breast and rice to make sure I hit 176kg of protein a day?


Yes, you need to weigh out all the food you eat. Just remember to weigh it uncooked, as you never know how much water the beef/chicken loses when cooking.


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

DanishM said:


> Yes, you need to weigh out all the food you eat. Just remember to weigh it uncooked, as you never know how much water the beef/chicken loses when cooking.


So I just follow the guide the guy gave me at the start with what my bmr is?


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

ReissDench said:


> So I just follow the guide the guy gave me at the start with what my bmr is?


I haven't calculated it, but he seems to know his stuff (- the part about 27 protein a meal, I disagree on that but still don't have too big meals). So use it and adjust accordingly on how you go on.


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

DanishM said:


> I haven't calculated it, but he seems to know his stuff (- the part about 27 protein a meal, I disagree on that but still don't have too big meals). So use it and adjust accordingly on how you go on.


Seems so confusing to me as this is the first time I'm doing it but will it get easier? All I'm going to do is measure out some chicken and rice on the scales and do that ? What could I have with the meals throughout the day to cover all that I need fats etc


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

ReissDench said:


> Seems so confusing to me as this is the first time I'm doing it but will it get easier? All I'm going to do is measure out some chicken and rice on the scales and do that ? What could I have with the meals throughout the day to cover all that I need fats etc


Search up some diet plan on here for some inspiration. Nuts, avocados, fish etc.

Yes, it will get easier with time. You just need to get used to it.


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

DanishM said:


> Search up some diet plan on here for some inspiration. Nuts, avocados, fish etc.
> 
> Yes, it will get easier with time. You just need to get used to it.


How would I search it mate? Just put in diet plan?

could you give me an example of a meal you have in the day like in Tupperware boxes


----------



## Nutritionman (Feb 22, 2014)

Mate you're going to have to do something yourself! Sorry if that seems a tad harsh...


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

ReissDench said:


> How would I search it mate? Just put in diet plan?
> 
> could you give me an example of a meal you have in the day like in Tupperware boxes


Search in the search box on UKM up in top right. There you can find some inspiration that you can use to make your own diet plan.

An example could be 150g chicken breast, 75g basmati rice, 30g almonds. That gives roughly (out of memory), 40-45g protein, 60g carbs and 20g fat.


----------



## nottinghamfella (Feb 4, 2014)

ReissDench said:


> I'm 18 I weigh 80kg and I'm just trying to show muscles more I have bulked in the past but want to get more definition


you dont look 80kg!


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

nottinghamfella said:


> you dont look 80kg!


Is that a good or bad thing ?

I am 80kg I hover around 12 and a half stone


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

nottinghamfella said:


> you dont look 80kg!


The picture was last year btw need a new one!


----------



## nottinghamfella (Feb 4, 2014)

ReissDench said:


> I'm 18 mate


happy to help. Message me and we'll discuss


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

nottinghamfella said:


> happy to help. Message me and we'll discuss


Can you email me? Can't message you on here yet you have to be registered for so long


----------



## nottinghamfella (Feb 4, 2014)

ReissDench said:


> Can you email me? Can't message you on here yet you have to be registered for so long


hey, ive found you on skype and have added you. Happy to help with the diet, there is so much **** out there, so more than welcome to offer suggestions. Manchester here but from Notts. Off to bodypower at the NEC in may?


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

op sunday morning get up. Cook yourself loads of rice and loads of potatoes.

Get cheap tupperware from asda. Cook loads of chicken breasts in the oven in foil parcels with some lemon juice (keeps the chicken moist)

Buy some beef mince 1 kg will cost about £4, Fry up the mince

buy some Olive oil and Coconut oil . cheap and will last ages.

Make up a combination of:

Chicken + rice

Chicken + potato

Mince + rice

Mince + Potato

add the fats to each meal and different sauces (nandos, BBQ, Chili)

Breakfast have some oats with a protein shake.

Cook up a big pan of hardboiled eggs for the week and eat with a bagel and some peanut butter.

Some shakes and fruit around your workout

Your sorted ! Crack on:thumbup1:


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

DanishM said:


> Yes, you need to weigh out all the food you eat. Just remember to weigh it uncooked, as you never know how much water the beef/chicken loses when cooking.


Hate to be trivial, but you should weigh AFTER cooking. Water contains no macros so if your 200g chicken breast loses 20g of water after cooking it will impact on macros consumed. Don't sound like much but say 100g a day is miscalculated that's 700g a week.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

fastcar_uk said:


> Hate to be trivial, but you should weigh AFTER cooking. Water contains no macros so if your 200g chicken breast loses 20g of water after cooking it will impact on macros consumed. Don't sound like much but say 100g a day is miscalculated that's 700g a week.


Here the labels are stating the raw nutritional values, so that's what I'm and have always gone after. So losing the water wont make it different, it will have the same macros at 200g raw as 180g cooked (assumed it loses 20g of water)


----------



## Nutritionman (Feb 22, 2014)

It will have the same macros (PRO, CHO, FAT) regardless if it's cooked or not. The only weight lost will be water. Any macro losses will be marginal at best.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

DanishM said:


> Here the labels are stating the raw nutritional values, so that's what I'm and have always gone after. So losing the water wont make it different, it will have the same macros at 200g raw as 180g cooked (assumed it loses 20g of water)


This is true, here in the uk the macros arnt printed on the box so we work on weight. Therefore 200g of cooked chicken will contain more macros than 180g of cooked chicken.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

fastcar_uk said:


> This is true, here in the uk the macros arnt printed on the box so we work on weight. Therefore 200g of cooked chicken will contain more macros than 180g of cooked chicken.


Ahh ok mate, didn't know that. Guess we are lucky to have it easier here then :lol:


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

Kennyken said:


> op sunday morning get up. Cook yourself loads of rice and loads of potatoes.
> 
> Get cheap tupperware from asda. Cook loads of chicken breasts in the oven in foil parcels with some lemon juice (keeps the chicken moist)
> 
> ...


That's helped a hell of a lot  but still don't know how many of each food to have and when to have it etc


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

ReissDench said:


> That's helped a hell of a lot  but still don't know how many of each food to have and when to have it etc


Lol, your taking the pi55 op. Nobody can be that thick. There's 6 pages of info after your original post and now you know less than you did originally???


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

@ReissDench I'm starting to believe that you're a troll. :nono:


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Looking at some of the previous posts youve been given all the info you need, all you need to do now is sit down an work out your own diet, just find the marco content of the food your in diet, www.google.com will have the marco answers for the foods


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

@DanishM

No dont think that im only 18 just acting think because of all thisa thats all


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

DanishM said:


> @ReissDench I'm starting to believe that you're a troll. :nono:


X2


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

mate as your starting out with the diet. cook up what you would consider a normal portion, then if your not growing make the potions bigger.

At your stage dont worry about timiing etc. Your not going for Mr olympia!

Get used to eating pre made food out of tupperware. Who cares if its got 5g less protein before 4pm......just get started

Youll learn it all on the way mate. Keep it easy for yourself


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

Cheers for all your help guys sorry if im coming across stupid just that im not as advanced as you guys but now i have all the facts i need to start working it out properly


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

ReissDench said:


> Cheers for all your help guys sorry if im coming across stupid just that im not as advanced as you guys but now i have all the facts i need to start working it out properly


Dont apoligies mate....I was the same. Nothing beats going out and getting it done. its a learning process. Everyones different.

Just train hard and get the food in you. The rest will come


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

Kennyken said:


> Dont apoligies mate....I was the same. Nothing beats going out and getting it done. its a learning process. Everyones different.
> 
> Just train hard and get the food in you. The rest will come


Thats right mate  Only young so just learning  shall i try to eat like every 2-3 hours?


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

ReissDench said:


> Thats right mate  Only young so just learning  shall i try to eat like every 2-3 hours?


3 hours is fine.


----------



## Nutritionman (Feb 22, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> Come back @Nutritionman
> 
> UKM needs you lol


He needs Jesus not me...


----------



## nath_pye (Oct 27, 2013)

Really enjoyed reading this thread, I'm pretty new to UK-M and looking for some advice.At 26 my lifestyle has pretty much changed due to work commitment. I now work 12 hours shifts (07:00 - 19:15) 4 days on 2days off and struggle to maintain a quality diet without bingeing on treats that are left in the office (chocolates and sweats) My eating is pretty consistent:Breakfast: 40g porridge mixed with water, grapes and cinnamon addedSnack: Smoothie - nutrigreen, banana, frozen fruit, spinach, PB, 250ml skimmed milkDinner: Chicken breast, Sweet potato, vegSnack: applePre Workout: Protein shakePost workout: Protein shakeTea: what the misses cooks I train regular generally 5 times a week, following routines I find on the internet as I find it easier to go in to the gym with a plan. I just find I have to rush my workouts after finishing work to get home and actually have some kind of home life. I find myself to be completely paranoid, watching everything I eat and drink (especially alcohol) and feeling instantly guilty. Currently stand 6ft 1, weight around 78-80kgThe idea is to set a goal and have something to work for but working rolling shifts is fu*king all my plans upAny general advice?


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

nath_pye said:


> Really enjoyed reading this thread, I'm pretty new to UK-M and looking for some advice.At 26 my lifestyle has pretty much changed due to work commitment. I now work 12 hours shifts (07:00 - 19:15) 4 days on 2days off and struggle to maintain a quality diet without bingeing on treats that are left in the office (chocolates and sweats) My eating is pretty consistent:Breakfast: 40g porridge mixed with water, grapes and cinnamon addedSnack: Smoothie - nutrigreen, banana, frozen fruit, spinach, PB, 250ml skimmed milkDinner: Chicken breast, Sweet potato, vegSnack: applePre Workout: Protein shakePost workout: Protein shakeTea: what the misses cooks I train regular generally 5 times a week, following routines I find on the internet as I find it easier to go in to the gym with a plan. I just find I have to rush my workouts after finishing work to get home and actually have some kind of home life. I find myself to be completely paranoid, watching everything I eat and drink (especially alcohol) and feeling instantly guilty. Currently stand 6ft 1, weight around 78-80kgThe idea is to set a goal and have something to work for but working rolling shifts is fu*king all my plans upAny general advice?


Don't feel guilty when having a cheat meal, most people needs a cheat meal/day once in a while. We're just people afterall! 

Just do the best you can mate, you can't really do better than that.


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

If OP isn't trolling, i fear for the education system if he's allowed to be in higher education. Ever so slightly dense.


----------

